# Mugen 5 vs. Macho Rev. B vs. Dark Rock 3 für AM4



## Schori (31. März 2017)

*Mugen 5 vs. Macho Rev. B vs. Dark Rock 3 für AM4*

Hallo Community,

ich werde mir ein R5 1600(X) Setup zulegen und hänge nun an der Frage welchen CPU Kühler ich nehmen soll. Nach einigen Tests bin ich nun bei den dreien gelandet.
Der PC wird ein Define R5 PCGH Gehäuse bekommen und soll möglichst leise werden. 

Der Dark Rock 3 ist mir eigentlich schon fast zu teuer aber wenn sich der Aufpreis lohnt würde ich mich für diesen Entscheiden.
Der Macho überzeugt eigentlich schon durch schiere Masse, nur habe ich gelesen der Lüfter würde Störgeräusche produzieren.
Auch die Scythe Lüfter sollen nicht so prickelnd sein.

Jetzt die Frage: Welcher Kühler hat eurer Meinung das beste Silence Potential bei Übertaktung der CPU?


----------



## defender197899 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Mugen 5 vs. Macho Rev. B vs. Dark Rock 3 für AM4*

Ich hab nen 1700X  und für der Macho wäre bestimmt  gut  bei Scythe musst du drauf achten ob die Kühler schon für AM4 ausgestattet sind.


----------



## Falke99x (31. März 2017)

*AW: Mugen 5 vs. Macho Rev. B vs. Dark Rock 3 für AM4*

Ich habe mich bei meinem 1700 für den Mugen 5 entschieden, da der Le Grand Macho RT nicht verfügbar ist. Das AM4 Kit muss man beim Scythe Support anfragen, war aber bei mir schneller da als der Kühler selbst.
Der Mugen hatte m.M. nach lesen mehrerer Tests die etwas besseren Temperaturen. Zum Lüfter kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich noch auf einen anderen Teil der Sendung warten muss.

Edit: der Mugen ist etwas kleiner und damit etwas besser zu RAM kompatibel und trotzdem noch etwas schwerer. Außerdem soll die Montage einfacher sein als beim Macho.


----------



## Schori (31. März 2017)

*AW: Mugen 5 vs. Macho Rev. B vs. Dark Rock 3 für AM4*

Ich glaube ich habe meinen Kühler gefunden. 

Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lufter in Schwarz

Danke PCGH.


----------



## Adi1 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Mugen 5 vs. Macho Rev. B vs. Dark Rock 3 für AM4*



Schori schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe meinen Kühler gefunden.
> 
> Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lufter in Schwarz
> 
> Danke PCGH.



Nicht übel, sprach der Dübel 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## tro0p (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mugen 5 vs. Macho Rev. B vs. Dark Rock 3 für AM4*

Hättest du vllt. ein Bild von Mainboard + RAM; Kühler. Bin gerade noch am planen und schwanke bei dem Kühler zwischen Macho; Mugen und anderen.


----------

